# Customer Appreciation Bar-B-Q Saturday Oct. 6th!



## gmiranda33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Folks I would like to invite those of you whom can make it to our customer appreciation bar-b-q.
The party starts at 1:00pm at our Sunset location.

Sabor Havana Cigars 
9891 Sunset Drive
Miami, FL 33173
305-412-0720

Gabriel


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice, can you bring it to central Jersey


----------

